# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #14686 hphysis2

## bouka

Δημιουργία νέου κόμβου hphysis2(#14686) στο Λαγονήσι με απώτερο σκοπό την επέκταση του δικτύου από Καλύβια προς παραλιακή. 

24.03.08 Δημιουργία κόμβου hphysis2 και σύνδεση του με sv1bjr-8592. Εξοπλισμός routerboard, CM9, feeder & πιάτο 80εκ. 
29.03.08 Ανέβηκε η ΟΜΝΙ στον κόμβο hphysis2 (#14686), με symbol access point. Ουτε εγώ ξέρω πως χώρεσαν όλα μέσα στο κουτί!! έβγαλα όλα τα πλαστικά και τα καλώδια, ελπιζω να μην παραζεσταθούν! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Κατ'αρχήν θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον sv1bjr και τον Ntheodor για την βοήθεια τους. Το λινκ έχει στηθεί. Προς το παρόν είναι ενα routerboard και τα επόμενα βήματα είναι:

1. μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο για να ανέβει η ομνι πιο ψηλά 
2. ένα ταρατσόπισι!

Φιλικά

bouka

----------


## vassilischr

Καλή αρχή! Εχω εξοχικό σχετικά κοντά, στην περιοχή της Αλθέας (vas#13536). Δεν έχουμε βέβαια οπτική επαφή διοτι εμποδίζει ένα βουνό που είναι δίπλα σου. Στερέωσε και μόνωσε καλά τον εξοπλισμό σου (ιδιαίτερα τα καλώδια) διότι η περιοχή έχει πολύ αέρα και αλάτι που διαβρώνει τα πάντα. Να δούμε αν θα φτάσει και στην περιοχή μας το δίκτυο!

----------


## sv1bjr

Καλή αρχή Νίκο.  ::  

Ο κόμβος σου αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό εφαλτήριο για την μεταπήδηση του δικτύου νοτιότερα.

Αν κρατήσεος το ενδιαφέρον σου ζωντανό όπως σήμερα, υπάρχουν πολλές ελπίδες να δουν το φως όσοι περιμένουν στην αθέατη πλευρά της παραλιακής.  ::  

Πολλά και καλά Links.

----------


## RpMz

BOUKA ένα μπράβο, παρόλο που είχες τις δυσκολίες με το σπίτι σου, μπορέσες να αξιοποιήσεις την θέα που έχεις!!

Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν και τα links...  ::

----------


## bouka

Σημερα μιλούσα με έναν φίλο για να βρούμε επέκταση στο καλώδιο για να ανέβει η omni πιο ψηλά. Είναι ιδιότυπο το symbol το καλώδιο και με έχει παιδεύψει. Προς το παρόν έχω κάνει μια πατέντα και έχω βάλει την κεραία μέσα σε ένα πλαστικό μπουκάλι νερού για να προστατεύεται.

Και με το ταρατσόπισί δεν έχω προχωρήσει πολύ γιατι δεν έχω όλα τα υλικά. 

Μήπως ξέρετε αν κάνει ενα τροφοδοτικό από Pentium I MMX για Pentium ΙΙΙ 500. Με έχει προβληματίσει γιατι ενώ τα φις είναι παρόμοια, τα χρώματα είναι άλλα.

----------


## papaki63

αν ειναι και οι 2 ΑΤΧ που αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι δεν θα εχεις προβλημα ... εκτος και αν προκειται για καποιο "custom" τροφοδοτικο του στυλ compaq klp...

----------


## bouka

Για αυτό τι λες: Με έχει προβληματίσει γιατι ενώ τα φις είναι παρόμοια, τα χρώματα είναι άλλα;

Pentium I MMX 200Mhz Siemens με ΑΤΧ υπάρχουν;

thanks

----------


## bouka

έκανα πατέντα με την όμνι, βάζοντας ενδιάμεσα ένα άλλο πλαστικό στεγανό κουτί και το ΑΡ μέσα και η omni ανέβηκε πιο ψηλά από το συρματόπλεγμα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι καλό. Έκανα σκαν και έχει καλό σήμα.

Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει ένα σκαν και ας μου στείλει pm για IP.

Mέσα στην εβδομάδα θα παίξει και το πισί

bouka

----------


## ntheodor

> έκανα πατέντα με την όμνι, βάζοντας ενδιάμεσα ένα άλλο πλαστικό στεγανό κουτί και το ΑΡ μέσα και η omni ανέβηκε πιο ψηλά από το συρματόπλεγμα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι καλό. Έκανα σκαν και έχει καλό σήμα.
> 
> Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει ένα σκαν και ας μου στείλει pm για IP.
> 
> Mέσα στην εβδομάδα θα παίξει και το πισί
> 
> bouka


Νικο εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο και συντομα η ΑΓ.Μαρινα και η παραλια θα μπει στο AWMN

----------


## vassilischr

Μα δεν είναι δυνατή η σύνδεση του με Αγ. Μαρίνα γιατι εμποδίζουν τα βουνά στην παραλία

----------


## mikemtb

Επιτελους απεκτησα (περιορισμενη) προσβαση, και σε λιγο χρονικο διαστημα θα στηθει κομβος πανω στο βουνο πανω απο το ribas, με R/B 433 kai 3 cm9
για να συνδεθει η αγ μαρινα!!!
υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με συνδεμενο κομβο hphysis2 (#14686) απο τη μια πλευρα και Boomer (#12870) απο την αλλη 
και με ασυνδετους samoapark (#11737) yippee (#14260) tz (#1314 ::  και Kouz-ina (#8587)...

αντε μπας κ γινει τπτ!!!

Υ.Σ. καλα μπανια ρεεεεε

----------


## sv1bjr

> Επιτελους απεκτησα (περιορισμενη) προσβαση, και σε λιγο χρονικο διαστημα θα στηθει κομβος πανω στο βουνο πανω απο το ribas, με R/B 433 kai 3 cm9
> για να συνδεθει η αγ μαρινα!!!
> υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με συνδεμενο κομβο hphysis2 (#14686) απο τη μια πλευρα και Boomer (#12870) απο την αλλη 
> και με ασυνδετους samoapark (#11737) yippee (#14260) tz (#1314 και Kouz-ina (#8587)...
> 
> αντε μπας κ γινει τπτ!!!
> 
> Υ.Σ. καλα μπανια ρεεεεε


Μια που κάνεις το καλό δεν το αλλάζεις το R/B 433 με ένα ταρατσοpc να ξεκινήσει σωστά το παιχνίδι...;  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Μια που κάνεις το καλό δεν το αλλάζεις το R/B 433 + μπαταρια12v με ένα ταρατσοpc να ξεκινήσει σωστά το παιχνίδι...;


πανω στο βουνο... με αλυσιδα+λουκετο κατω στο δρομο στα 2 χιλιομετρα... με αμφιβολο ρευμα... και καιρικες συνθηκες...
για ξανασκεψου το pls..

----------


## bouka

Πήρα πιάτο και feeder από τον nvak εχθές και θα βάλω ένα link στον #14686 hphysis2 
να κοιτάει πρός Βάρκιζα.
Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει ένα scan...

bouka

----------


## bouka

Λοιπόν, 

ανέβηκε το δεύτερο πιάτο και είναι στραμένο πρός Βάρκιζα. #14686 hphysis2

εκπέμπει στους 5300 mhz ap bridge.

Όποιος σκανάρει μας λέιει νεότερα!

καλά links! και καλό καλοκαίρι!

bouka

----------


## sv1bjr

Πολύ καλη κίνηση...  ::  

Good luck.  ::

----------


## mikemtb

εγω να δω ποτε θα βρω χρονο....
μη τυχον και το βγαλεις!!!! υπομονη!!!
καλο απογευμα, ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## bouka

Έλα Mike, σε ενδιαφέρει ακόμα; 

 ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Νίκο τι συμβαίνει με την σύνδεση στο AP ?

----------


## mikemtb

> Έλα Mike, σε ενδιαφέρει ακόμα;


εδω ειμαι εγω.... αγωνιζομαι. ακου ερωτηση αν με ενδιαφερει!!! χιχι... φυσικα ρε. απλα δεν εχω πολυ χρονο...
φιλια

----------


## bouka

Έλα mike, για δώσε κανένα χρονοδιάγραμμα...

Έχω ένα φίλο που θέλει να κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές, να του δανείσω το πιάτο;

Δεν είναι πρόβλημα να μην έχεις χρόνο, πρόβλημα είναι να λες ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι και να μην ενημερώνεις κανέναν...

Περιμένω νεότερα.
Φιλικά

Νίκος

----------


## mikemtb

ναι... 
φαντασου εχω ετοιμο τον εξοπλισμο και δε μπορω να παω να στησω γιατι ο υπαλληλος του δημου βαρης που ειχε τα κλειδια για εκει πανω, και ηταν γνωστος φιλου, τελειωσε η συμβαση του! και το γ@μωτο μετα που εγινε το συμβαν και κρεμαστηκε καποιος απο την κεραια της koriofon, βαλανε και μπαρα κατω στο δρομο με λουκετο.. τι να πω!! υπομονη.. προς στηγμην αναβαλεται. ( η πλακα ειναι οτι ανεβηκα εκει πανω να δω τι χρειαζεται, και μετα απο κατι μερες που ηθελα να ανεβω δεν ειχα προσβαση) 
που θα παει, καποιον θα βρω ξανα στο δημο... ειναι και ραδιοταξι εκει πανω...
αυτα.
καλο χειμωνα  ::  
επισεις κοιταω να βρω και τπτ απο δημο βουλας για να βαλω κομβο στο νεκροταφειο... ειναι μια πολυ καλη θεση..
θα δουμε...

----------


## mikemtb

> να λες ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι ...


δες λιγο ενεργους κομβου στο wind... σχεδον ολα δικα μ εξοδα... (μια τρελα την εχουμε  ::  )

----------


## bouka

OK! εφόσον σε ενδιαφέρει...το πιάτο δεν φεύγει από την θέση του!!  :: 
Είναι εκεί και σε περιμένει!! ελπίζω να βρεις την άκρη σύντομα.

Σε ποιους κόμβους αναφέρεσαι;

τα λέμε 

Νίκος

----------


## mikemtb

απο 7230 οτι υπαρχει τριγυρω και ειναι πρασινο-πορτοκαλι!!!!

----------

